# Dropping 3 point hitch attachment??



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

OK this is new to me. I finally got it figured out putting it on. As it turned out the set up I have I had to reverse the lift arms to get them on correctly. Part of the reason is they had been painted and the swivel on each end were basically glued and wouldn't rotate. Took a while for such a simple thing but I finally got it.

I thought dropping the attachment would be a simple matter of just pulling 3 pins and then it would just come off leaving the lifting arms on the 3 point. I'm not sure now Do I have to completely remove the lifting arms to get a blade off? Wonder what the procedure is??


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If your blade mount is the same setup as the one in the photo, you should only have to remove the 3 linch pins to remove.

Can you post a photo of your blade mount system so we may see what problem you may have?.

Now that I have a photo up of the system, I would like you to picture in your mind of what will happen when you are pushing snow or whatever with the blade 6 feet out and you need to make a turn, either left or right, can you picture how the blade will react to even a third turn of the front wheels and the loading onto the 2 inch hitch and what direction the blade will follow, the blade will want to travel sideways in a shallow arc, if it can, being loaded, I am not trying to kill your joy with your build, but would you consider adding a couple of supports to the T point frame? you would only need a couple of short links the same as the top link in the photo.

I would like to see a link attached at each side roughly where the lower link pivots and the other end attached to the framework that is attached to the vehicle, this then will stiffen the 2 inch mount and would stop this from bending or eventually breaking and wont interfere with the removal and refitting to the rear hitch.


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

FredM said:


> View attachment 65311
> 
> 
> If your blade mount is the same setup as the one in the photo, you should only have to remove the 3 linch pins to remove.
> ...


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks - I'll take photo's tomorrow when it warms up and there is plenty of Sun. The links that were provided look different then in the photo. I'm sure most of the problem was the paint had glued the joint part of the lift arm together. I spent a good two hours trying to put the lower arms on the way I thought they should go until I got to the point of "well I've tried every thing else lets turn them around" then they went right on. I've run it around some pushing, dragging turning - I'm hoping there will be enough movement to loosen up the joint. I'm just such a newbie to actually using a 3 point although I've seen them most of my life working - just never around when they were actually changing implements. I get what you are saying about adding some triangular bracing and was thinking about doing something. Do you have any idea what length the shortest top links are. I was thinking about some short thick turn buckles but I thinks the link would be better. I'll get the photo's done tomorrow some time. Thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

FredM said:


> View attachment 65311
> 
> 
> If your blade mount is the same setup as the one in the photo, you should only have to remove the 3 linch pins to remove.
> ...


Looks like the whole doohicky just plugs into a standard 2" reciever.
Might work okay if you pull with it.
If you push with it the reciever will be a goner - scrap metal - in no time.


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

FredM said:


> View attachment 65311
> 
> 
> If your blade mount is the same setup as the one in the photo, you should only have to remove the 3 linch pins to remove.
> ...



I just saw you are in Australia quite the hop from Arizona. I went back out and looked and measured where I could put a couple of top links in to get some bracing on the front receiver and figured out what I needed and then found An Ag place here who had some small ones that should work . I ordered those should be here in a week or so. I can also use them in the rear where I have more room to get hooked into better structure. Thanks. Photo's in the future since I don't know when tomorrow is "Down Under"


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Tomorrow is roughly 16/18 hours in front of your time, so it is Saturday PM 6.07PM our time and your time is Saturday AM 1.06am.

I was going to suggest heavy turnbuckles, but wasn't sure of how large these go, I just hope it all works out for you.


----------

